# Suche eine neue lvl stopp gilde



## Loina (22. November 2013)

Hallo

Ich suche eine neue lvl stopp gilde,die am besten vor kurzen erst angefangen hat oder gegründet worden ist.

Erfahrung  ist natürlich reichlich vorhanden
Hoffe da lässt sich was finden.

sry für den kleinen text,kann es im entsprechenden gilden forum falls vorhanden natürlich ausführlicher schreiben =)


----------



## kleintroll (23. November 2013)

Kannst ja mal bei uns reinschauen chroniken einens kriegers auf dun morogh allianz würden uns freuen wenn du dich meldest bei deeds Avaná demetron oder Luftikúss


----------



## Lassart (23. November 2013)

Ich weiß nicht wie "neu" die Gilde sein muss.
Wir sind jetzt schon "mitten im Content" und machen uns jetzt an AQ40 zu schaffen.
Falls du Interesse hast einmal hier entlang: http://kde.shivtr.com/

Gruß Nimath


----------

